
Ask 37signals: 10 ways to "get ink" - terpua
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/741-ask-37signals-10-ways-to-get-ink
======
samwise
The only problem is everyone is reading the same information, so by following
those rules you just blend in even more. "There is no substitute for
originality" --- By Me

~~~
pchristensen
Just because they read it doesn't mean they're going to execute well. I'm
pretty sure if you did all of these things as well as 37s, you would stand out
by a mile. I'm sure I would too (currently I'm too anonymous to even
register).

